# Job and taxes



## greg bot (Aug 27, 2009)

Hi there,

Here a question from my fiancee. Am not able to reply and to find any information about it. Please could you help?



> "I am an international student enrolling in a one-year master degree program. I have opened a bank account,but not yet registered for work because I haven't
> found a job. However, I'd like to know when I will be taxed. Is it the point when I register for work or when I receive payment from employer?"


Thanks very much.

Greg


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

An employer deducts PAYG tax from wages.
A tax file number should be obtained - Australian Taxation Office Homepage


----------

